# 20 Twitter Accounts Every T-shirt Lover Should Follow



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello again!

We guess that if you are in this forum it means you are a *t-shirt lover*, right? 

So, if you design and sell your own tees, or perhaps you just love personalised t-shirts, it makes good sense to keep up with *what’s happening in the industry*. 

Here we share a list of *20 accounts you should be following on Twitter*!

Find it out here! -->* 20 Twitter Accounts Every T-shirt Lover Should Follow*










Enjoy it and have an awesome day!


----------



## elwan (Oct 9, 2016)

awesome Post


----------



## MrTinkertrain (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks, good post !


----------



## shreyasin799 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you ,Nice Post

----------------------------
inkyROBO


----------



## kai3d (Nov 20, 2016)

Many thanks


----------

